# DOC zu PDF (Massenkonvertierung)



## Experience1986 (24. Februar 2003)

Hi,

Ich soll auf der Arbeit so an die 141 Microsoft Word (.doc) in Adobe Acrobat (.pdf) konvertieren. Leider dauert das mit dem Acrobat zu lange und meistens kommen fehler und er bricht ab. Sehr nützlich wäre also ein Programm, in dem man die Word Dateien angeben kann und dann automatisch alles umwandelt.

Ich habe da schon eins im Netz gefunden, das hies CZ-Doc2Pdf, aber leider ist das nur ne Demo, es kostet 199$, etwas zu viel.

Also, ich hoffe, das ihr eine Idee habt.


----------



## Thomas Darimont (24. Februar 2003)

Tach auch,

versuchs mal hiermit...

http://www.topdf.de/BatchD.htm

Gruss Tom

Ps. Och da schau her noch ein Saarländer...!;-)


----------



## goela (25. Februar 2003)

Such mal hier im Forum! Die gleiche Frage wurde hier schon mal gestellt!


----------

